# Overclocking AMD Phenom 9850



## AphexDreamer (May 14, 2008)

So just like the 6400+ Overclocking thread, this thread is aimed toward helping owners of this great Processor to Clock it higher and keep it stable. So to all owners, please share your knowledge. Thank You

Ok so I just got this CPU like yesterday, but with school and all I have not had much time to tinker with it till now.

I have read that many people have gotten the CPU to 3Ghz and up, unfortunately for me I seem to only be able to get it stable at 2900Mhz. No matter what Voltage I use I can't seem to get it to boot at 3Ghz, anyways desipte that I have managed to get a good 400Mhz extra out of it, hopefully more.

There are a lot of different BIOS options and I don't know about half of them, so that could also be why I lack the 3Ghz.

Here are some quick links I pulled up regarding this CPU.

http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/AMD_Phenom_X4_9850_B3_Revision/?page=2

http://www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/processors/amd_phenom_9850/

http://www.techspot.com/review/93-amd-phenom-9850-black-edition/

http://www.bwhacks.com/forums/hardw...3-ghz-outperforms-3-ghz-yorkfield-penryn.html


So far these are the settings that are most successful for me.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 14, 2008)

You care to show me a couple bench's with stock clocks and the clocks your using now? With 3dmark06 & maybe Vantage?!?  Plan to get on pretty soon.  I as far as i can tell, i'll be able to hit little over 13,500 with the 9850 (Stock) and CrossX 2900gt


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 14, 2008)

Just look in the 3DMark Vantage thread for my score. My CPU Score went WAY up compared to my 6400.

I'll do 3DMark06 as well.


----------



## blkhogan (May 14, 2008)

I'm on the edge of getting one (soon as my wife says yes). I have heard of getting upwards of 3.0 to 3.1GHz (friend of mine) with it, but I havent found anything online to back it up with. My friend is known to be a big BS'er so I take it with a grain of salt. Of couse it wont do it with me sitting there


----------



## CrackerJack (May 14, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> I'm on the edge of getting one (soon as my wife says yes). I have heard of getting upwards of 3.0 to 3.1GHz (friend of mine) with it, but I havent found anything online to back it up with. My friend is known to be a big BS'er so I take it with a grain of salt. Of couse it wont do it with me sitting there



 Same here, Look on the Vantage Score page there's a guy that got 3.3Ghz. Water cooling or Air idk!?!? But his got the same card as mine. I'm about to re-test again. Because Vista x64 only want to run at 2nd clocks.(Using 8.4 hotfix) But x86 will atleast run the 3d clocks. But I still can't do crossfire during the test.


But anyway, yeah once i get the phemon and hopefully ATI will have the driver for crossfire out soon. But i'm hoping to hit 4000-5000. I guess that would be good with this cards.


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2008)

Honestly to those of you who don't have 9850's yet I think the safe bet is to assume that if you can get it to overclock then you will get around 2.8-2.9Ghz without much effort. That'll keep you from asking crazy questions or being pissed if you can't do 3.0Ghz and up speeds. 2.8/9 seems to be the number that basically anybody can hit with very little effort. The bios's concerning these chips is still extremely young so they all have things that need to be worked out and the clocks may rise as a result of that.

There ARE on the other hand those of us who have had no problems getting 3.0Ghz or higher so it is possible to do so. My chip will do 3.1Ghz where I hit a ceiling (bios related for sure though) and I can pass post all the way up to 3.4Ghz (3.2Ghz on 1.30-.35v). Anything after that though it'll pass post will not proceed into windows but never bsod's or anything like that. It'll simply either keep loading or just do nothing after post. The highest I've personally seen is 3.5Ghz on pretty healthy voltage (1.5+).

Either way remember though that if you're comparing the Phenom to an AM2 chip you need higher cpu speeds with the AM2 chip to match the Phenoms speeds at lower speeds My SuperPi time right now is at 24.8s but an example is this...

X2 6400+ running 3.2Ghz (stock) and 800Mhz ram 4-4-4-12 2T is slower than my X2 (downcore so they're both dual cores) Kuma/Phenom at 3.0Ghz with 4-4-4-12 2T by nearly 1.3s which in SuperPi as you know is a huge gap. Changing to 3.1Ghz and 794Mhz 4-4-3-7 1T gave me 24.86s and a 32M time of 23minutes 19.406s (the 6400 achieved 23m 52s at 3.296Ghz and 824Mhz ram 4-3-3-7 2T).

K


----------



## jbunch07 (May 14, 2008)

i was able to get 2700mhz buy just changing the multi in amd overdrive using the stock cooler...once i get my w/c up and running i will be able to take it farther, i hope to reach 3ghz but honestly ill be happy at anything over 2.8


----------



## xmarine0311 (May 14, 2008)

I got mine up to 2.8ghz, it would boot and load vista but then freeze.  Was running hot 49C idle.  I didnt mess with my memory or northbridge as I dont know how at the moment.


----------



## nuclearpiggy (Jul 13, 2008)

I also got my 9850 on an Asus M3A up to 2.8 without a hitch.  Of course I did install a 117 CFM on the side of case that is shooting directly at the motherboard.  I never top 40c.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 13, 2008)

I got mine to 2.8Ghz without an issue and have even downed the vcore.  I can definitely tell my Phenom, even at stock settings, feels alot snappier than my 6000 X2 @ 3.35Ghz!  I do alot of video editing with some gaming so that is why I went with the Phenom, plus I already had a AM2+ board and bought the CPU through work so alot cheaper than through the Egg.


----------

